# HowToforge DE/EN Userdaten



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

Ich würde gerne meine memberdaten vom Englischen forum im deutschen auch hier drin  haben also die stats wer das möglich


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich würde gerne meine memberdaten vom Englischen forum im deutschen auch hier drin  haben also die stats wer das möglich


Das geht leider nicht so ohne weiteres  VBulletin (Das Forensystem, welches die Userdaten beinhaltet) kann nicht mehrere Foren in verschiedenen Sprachen mit einer Userdatenbank verwalten.

Wir arbeiten daran dass wir zumindest einige der Daten später anhand der hinterlegten Emailadresse snchronisieren können, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das funktionieren wird.


----------



## planet_fox (11. Okt. 2007)

Kannst du nicht über mysql die user kopieren und in die anderen datenbank einfügen ?


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

Einfach kopieren geht leider nicht so ohne weiteres. Da hängen eine Menge Berechtigungstabekken dran. Howtoforge.com basiert auf vbulletin + drupal und howtofiorge.de auf vbulletin + wordpress und dann sind da auch noch versch. vbulletin Versionen im Einstaz. Wie gesagt, wir haben daran gedacht aber es geht technisch im Moment einfach nicht anders


----------



## planet_fox (12. Okt. 2007)

ok, warum habt ihr nicht Drupal auch hier eingesetzt ?, wer mir so mal nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> ok, warum habt ihr nicht Drupal auch hier eingesetzt ?, wer mir so mal nicht aufgefallen.


Weil Wordpress diverse Vorteile, u.a. beim editieren der Howtos bietet.


----------



## oldschool (24. Okt. 2007)

Hallo!

Ich muss da mal was loswerden, da es ja hier allgemein ums Forum geht.
Nichts gegen Bot-Massnahmen.
Aber diese "Anti-Bot-Buchstaben-Verifizierung" ist der letzte D****.
Wenn man selbst als Benutzer an den zu krassverfremdeten Dingern scheitert...



Und Tschüss...


----------



## ragtek (24. Okt. 2007)

ja, das war bisschen schwierieg


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Das ist das neue Standard-Captcha von VBulletin, ich werde mal sehen, ob sich das etwas "entschärfen" lässt.

Update: Jetzt ist das Captcha besser zu lesen


----------



## sjau (30. Okt. 2007)

*meld* bin auch da


----------



## benjaminbih (12. März 2008)

Ich finde Captcha nicht so schlimm.
Hab selber ein Vbulletin Forum ist einfach eine Spitzen Lösung und für das was es kann im gegensatz zu anderen auch nicht all zu teuer.
Das mit den userdaten auf de/com müsste sich über eine kleine änderung in der signup section von vB bewerkstelligen lassen in dem man einfach ein zusätzliches mysql_connect und ein zusätzliches mysql_query(INSERT into VB_users.......) einbaut. Hab ich auch schon bei mir probiert, die userdaten werden bei der Portal Registrierung gleichzeitig in die VB tables rein kopiert, das einzigste was ich nich geschafft hatte war das die hinein kopeirten user auch im Forum verfügbar waren.


----------

